# Happy Birthday jfschultz, Narnian



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 07-20-2009:

-jfschultz (born in 1948, Age: 61)
-Narnian (born in 1954, Age: 55)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ww (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Idelette (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 
I'm beginning to wonder if I'm the oldest person on this board.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy b-lated birthday to me too! My bday was on saturday, and I was expecting a thread on here for my bday. I didnt get one. I figured out that for some reason my option to hide my bday was set on (maybe by default). 

Anyway... Happy Birthday


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy (belated) birthday! God bless you.


----------

